# Java script Lauftext



## jeanna (12. Oktober 2004)

Hy!

Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Homepage. Ich hab ein Java script menü und möchte auf der Startseite einen Java script Lauftext laufen lassen. 
Die Startseite an sich funktioniert mit dem Lauftext einwandfrei, wenn ich diese Seite allerdings in ein frameset mit dem menü packe und das öffne, funktioniert nur der Lauftext, das Menü aber nicht. 
Leider hab ich absolut keine Ahnung von java script, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wieso das nicht gehen könnte?
Kann man keine 2 scripte in einer Seite öffnen?

Der source code für den Lauftext ist folgender:


```
<!--
var marqueewidth=400
var marqueeheight=80
var speed=1
var marqueecontents='<font face="verdana" color="#000000" size="2"><strong><a href="sites/sprachkurse.htm" target="_self">"Noch Pl&auml;tze in den Sprachkurse und Lehrg&auml;nge 2004/2005 frei"</a><br><br><a href="sites/die_neue_schule_in_hessen.htm" target="_self">"Die neue Schule in Hessen"</a><br><br><a href="sites/balance_punkt_allgemein.htm" target="_self">"Aktuelles Balancepunktprogramm"</a><br><br><a href="sites/english_theater_mai2004.htm" target="_self">"Besuch des English Theatre in Frankfurt am 13.06.04"</a><br><br><a href="sites/unternehmensplanspiel_2004.htm" target="_self">"Unternehmensplanspiel-Wettbewerb"</a><br><br><a href="sites/wirtschkundl_seminare.htm" target="_self">"Wirtschaftskundliche Seminare"</a><br><br><a href="sites/nachwuchsfoerd_schmuck_geraet_2004.htm" target="_self">"Nachwuchsf&ouml;rderwettbewerb Schmuck und Ger&auml;t 2004"</a><br><br><a href="sites/mut_tut_gut.htm" target="_self">"Mut tut gut - Gewaltpr&auml;ventionen f&uuml;r M&auml;dchen"</a><br><br><a href="sites/konflikt_mediation_mkk.htm" target="_self">"Konfliktschlichtung Mediation"</a><br><br><a href="sites/elternfuehrerschein.htm" target="_self">"Elterntraining"</a><br><br><a href="sites/sozialeslernen.htm" target="_self">"Soziales Lernen"</a><br><br><a href="sites/schulgarten.htm" target="_self">"Schulgarten"</a><br><br><a href="sites/natur_wald_paedagogik.htm" target="_self">"Fortbildungslehrgang Natur- und Waldp&auml;dagogik"</a><br><br><a href="sites/sozialatlas.htm" target="_self">"Lernen mit dem Sozialatlas"</a><br><br><a href="sites/edv_ferienseminar.htm" target="_self">"EDV-Ferienseminare f&uuml;r Lehrerinnen und Lehrer in den Herbstferien"</a><br></font>'
if (document.all)
document.write('<marquee direction="up" scrollAmount='+speed+' style="width:'+marqueewidth+';height:'+marqueeheight+'">'+marqueecontents+'</marquee>')
function regenerate(){
window.location.reload()
}
function regenerate2(){
if (document.layers){
setTimeout("window.onresize=regenerate",400)
intializemarquee()
}
}
function intializemarquee(){
document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.document.write(marqueecontents)
document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.document.close()
thelength=document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.document.height
scrollit()
}
function scrollit(){
if (document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.top>=thelength*(-1)){
document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.top-=speed
setTimeout("scrollit()",100)
}
else{
document.cmarquee01.document.cmarquee02.top=marqueeheight
scrollit()
}
}
window.onload=regenerate2
//-->
```
 

Außerdem ist in der Startseite auch der Verweis aufs Menü drin, damit das Untermenü geöffnet werden kann.


```
<script language=JavaScript src="frames_body_array.js" type=text/javascript></script>
   <script language=JavaScript src="mmenu.js" type=text/javascript></script>
```
 
Ich hoffe, irgendjemand kann damit was anfangen, bin für jede hilfe dankbar....

Jenna


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst ansich so viel Skriptzeugs in einer Seite haben, wie du für richtig erachtest.

Problematisch wird es, wenn sich die Skripte in die Quere kommen, und bspw. Funktionen/Variablen gleichen namens aufrufen.

Da man nicht sagen kann, woran es liegt, solange man die Menu-Skripte nicht sieht, kann man nur vermuten.

Steht irgendwo in den Menu-Skripten etwas a'la "window.onload=irgendwas"?
Wenn ja,...dann wird dies durch *window.onload=regenerate2* überschrieben, was sich wahrscheinlich in der Art auswirken wird, dass dein Menuskript überhaupt nicht "gestartet" wird.
Als Workaround müsste man beide Funktionsaufrufe zusammen starten.


----------

